
Killer narratives: The real culprit of mass shootings in the US - rrauenza
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/killer-narratives-real-culprit-mass-shootings-190813105024726.html
======
rrauenza
Sub-headline: Mass violence is not the product of religion or culture. It is
born of narratives of insecurity.

